# UPS Monitoring Software (Numeric UPS)



## mohanty1942 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have Numeric Digital 600 AX UPS which has a serial port which i connected to PC.
But I am not able to get UPS monitoring software for my UPS, and Numeric does not list it anywhere.

Pls help me to get the software.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2017)

If numeric does not list it then how can anybody get you the software.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanty1942 (Jun 16, 2017)

Many product manufacturer don't list all software in website. Moreover it is not possible to publish software for all the models built ever. You must understand that, if you get a software CD bundled with an appliance, it does not mean, the manufacturer has a website and if at all there is a website, there is no guarantee that the particular software is available there for download.

Numeric has provided RS232 connector in the UPS, means it is manageable via software.


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2017)

Then better ask the manufacturer. They should be able to help you get this software.


----------

